# UA32F4800A - 81.28cm (32) Slim LED HDTV, USB-to-USB Data Transfer, 800W Sound



## bad_till_bones (May 17, 2013)

How is this for a 32 inch LED tv?

UA32F4800A - 81.28cm (32) Slim LED HDTV, USB-to-USB Data Transfer, 800W Sound

or any other good choice?  

Maximum range 35k.... (Already inflated)


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2013)

This particular set has got a sub woofer so you get very good sound in this model which you will not get in any other model apart from that there is nothing good in this.
Samsung 32F5100 falls in your budget, and if you increase your budget a lil bit by just 2k or so you can get 32F5500 also.


----------



## bad_till_bones (May 19, 2013)

BTW - how is LG 32LM6410?

I know it is all together a different option; but how is it? 

And I see different online offers for this set, ranging from 45k to 55k....


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2013)

Are you willing to spend that much on it?
It is a 3D TV, so now here the questions comes is do you need a 3D TV?
I think you should consider Samsung F5500, that is really a very good option.If you bargain hard you can easily get it fro 37k or may be less.


----------



## bad_till_bones (May 19, 2013)

So, is it like the LG piece is not worth?

Actually, currently, I do not have any use of 3D; but was just thinking it as an option for future!


----------



## Minion (May 19, 2013)

In my opinion 32inch with 3D is waste of money you can enjoy 3D in 40 inch and more.Instead if you can get 40 incher you will enjoy it more.

You may opt for Sony 32W600A for 37 to 38k.


----------



## bad_till_bones (May 19, 2013)

Minion said:


> In my opinion 32inch with 3D is waste of money you can enjoy 3D in 40 inch and more.Instead if you can get 40 incher you will enjoy it more.
> 
> You may opt for Sony 32W600A for 37 to 38k.



Is this a Full HD set?  N does this support 3D?


----------



## Minion (May 20, 2013)

If you need 3d increase your budget to 42k and get yourself a sony 32w650a


----------



## aroraanant (May 30, 2013)

bad_till_bones said:


> Is this a Full HD set?  N does this support 3D?



No...



Minion said:


> If you need 3d increase your budget to 42k and get yourself a sony 32w650a



Neither that supports 3D


----------

